# Transporter: The Series on TNT



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

For anyone scheduling this new series SP (which starts on 10/18), these eps are showing up as not new with OAD sometime early in 2013. Guess this is another import show, so set new and repeats until or if they fix it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Interesting, imdb shows it as 2012-2014.. and here's a linked article about French series showing up on TV..
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/why-french-made-series-are-738617

Hmm, in another thread we talked about Crossing Lines...
"Europe-set procedural Crossing Lines, which premiered on NBC in 2013 before moving to Netflix. "

Can anybody with Netflix see if they mean the 2nd season of Crossing Lines or just the first?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Netflix only has season 1 of Crossing Lines; season 2 just began airing not too long ago. Unless the series ends with season 2, I'd expect it to get to Netflix when season 3 begins airing. 

Transporter: The Series second season is just beginning to air... started last week.

Why are we talking Crossing Lines here in this thread at all?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Because of that article I linked to...

oh, you're right.. I don't know *where* it started airing in September though.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like they're running the episodes out of order, if the TiVo episode info is correct.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Netflix only has season 1 of Crossing Lines; season 2 just began airing not too long ago. Unless the series ends with season 2, I'd expect it to get to Netflix when season 3 begins airing.
> 
> Transporter: The Series second season is just beginning to air... started last week.
> 
> Why are we talking Crossing Lines here in this thread at all?


Is Crossing Lines Season Two on yet?


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

mattack said:


> Interesting, imdb shows it as 2012-2014..





dswallow said:


> Transporter: The Series second season is just beginning to air... started last week.


This show was supposed to air on Cinemax in 2012, but that never happened. TNT will start airing the first season on Oct. 18, which will be its first U.S. broadcast.

Thanks for the heads up, newbiscuit. I'll make sure to set it for first run and repeats.


----------

